# ohss



## cjsx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

could ohss have damaged my eggs? or would embryologists pick up on that when they fertilize them?


----------



## Bambino77 (Jul 13, 2010)

hi

i was was worried about that too, but ive been assured it won't. 

good luck on your 2ww. we're having ET on Saturday but im feeling really really unwell. what symptoms of ohss did you have?

xx


----------

